# Which bean to cup coffee machine?



## janiesmythe (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. After spending some time in Italy, I've fallen in love with coffee









I'd like to buy a Delonghi bean to cup coffee machine, but can't seem to tell the difference between each of the models. After looking at these reviews, the Delonghi machines all seem to do the same thing and have all the same features (?) but are hugely different in price. Am I missing something?

Thanks,

J


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Janie,

Wot's your budget and is your heart set on a bean to cup machine or are you willing to consider an espresso machine and grinder?

Andy


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're determined to go B2C, then the Jura machines are probably the best.........Swiss build quality & spares / servicing available in the UK


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I would encourage you to go machine pus grinder, as the coffee you will produce will be better, also it saves you buying one in the future after you want to move on from your bean to cup.


----------



## janiesmythe (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks very much for your replies. Are the grinders in the bean to cup machines not very good? I'm going to look into buying a separate grinder, but I really wanted an all in one to save space and time. Thanks.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It isn't necessarily just that the grinder isn't very good, the whole setup of a bean to cup is meant to prioritise convenience over quality. A bean to cup machine may be perfect for you - it really depends what you're after. If you quite happily drink coffee from costa, pret etc then a bean to cup will give you similar quality at home at the press of a button.

Many members will encourage you to explore the possibility of a 'real' machine and grinder purely because the coffee has the potential to be a lot better than any current bean to cup machine can achieve.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

> It isn't necessarily just that the grinder isn't very good, the whole setup of a bean to cup is meant to prioritise convenience over quality. A bean to cup machine may be perfect for you - it really depends what you're after. If you quite happily drink coffee from costa, pret etc then a bean to cup will give you similar quality at home at the press of a button.
> 
> Many members will encourage you to explore the possibility of a 'real' machine and grinder purely because the coffee has the potential to be a lot better than any current bean to cup machine can achieve.


Couldn't agree more; could not have put it much better myself: - I second that proposal, with the addition of...If you really want to explore what coffee has to offer then a bean to cup just cannot 'cut it'. Do what i did for my home set-up, buy a bean to cup for convenience then within weeks hanker after a 'proper' machine. Love coffee? Then I guarantee that 6 months down the line you will be ditching the bean to cup in favour of something you have a little more flexability with.

Good luck


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

As has been said, a 'real' coffee machine has the potential to make better coffee, however that potential depends on many factors.

Owning a 'real' espresso machine can be both frustrating and rewarding, after months of investing time and money on a decent machine, grinder and coffee beans, pulling a sink shot is annoying!

Having said that the potential to make a great espresso is where the reward comes in, when you get everything just right and get a great shot it's fantastic.

I'd be interested what percentage reduction of quality, if any, forum members would be prepared to accept from a bean to cup machine, for the benefit of convenience, eg, if I could get 95% of the quality without the hassle then I think I'd be happy, as long as the machine was still affordable.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lz5bsf

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## nottinghamneil (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope I'm not too late to re-invigorate this thread as I think it's possibly an important topic for new members, those potential B2C buyers like myself and more..

I'm about to replace my Jura B2C (S9, dual boiler) machine that's served me well (nearly 10,000 cups over the 8 or so years I've had it).

I like the convenience and I think that'll drive the decision for the next purchase. I'm sure I wouldn't have consumed nearly as much coffee if i'd had to craft each one. I like a cup in the morning at the push of a button, and several more throughout the day when working at home. I'm in no way saying this is the best way to consume, but availability (ie convenience) has to play a key role for me most of the time.

After searching the usual sorces of reviews, I'm concerned that allot of the more recent B2C's are not so reliable or able to product a half-decent drinkable cup as the Jura S9 has done. I really didn't want to spend over a £1000, even after considering importing from Germany where prices are alot keener (I saved over £500 on the Jura doing this last time).

So - any advice on which one?

Additionally, I'm taking in many of the comments in this and other posts, and wondering if I'd like to additionally invest in a classic set-up for when I've got time to craft some better expresso's (and latte's) - but where can I sample the end results before I buy into this, to identify if my pallete will apreciate it? Can anyone recommend a somewhere in the midlands that sells these good coffees to try?

Many thanks, Neil

for me would be a - but which one?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Regarding the coffee, are you really adverse to mail order via internet? it opens up a lot more options - Has Bean, Union, Londinium to name a few or see the beans subforum to see many many more.

I've never owned a bean to cup Machine but when I see these threads I always suggest talking to Reiss at Londinium, I believe he tested a lot of them at one point and decided on a Delonghi that outperformed all the others he had tested including Jura. Sadly I don't think he sells them any more but you can ask him what it was and his thoughts on it.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a Miele CM5200 machine, it is incredibly convenient and reliable. Many of the controls are adjustable, but I am about to start on the road to better coffee and have booked a barista course in March and will then decide which machine to buy. However the Miele will stay, for my wife to use and for its convenience.

Paul


----------



## jack007 (Sep 24, 2013)

The best bean to cup coffee machine brands available in the market are Delonghi, Gaggia, Cuisinart and Jura. You can watch review for each brands and take a decision. Best of Luck


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But, this depends on whether you want to go to a Gordon Ramsay restaurant and sample his delights cooked freshly for you by himself or one of his qualifid chefs, or go to the Supermarket and buy a frozen meal with his face on the box.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

jack007 said:


> The best bean to cup coffee machine brands available in the market are Delonghi, Gaggia, Cuisinart and Jura. You can watch review for each brands and take a decision. Best of Luck


Advertising packages are available - contact the forum admin to discuss

This statement is like saying the best cars on the market are Aston Martin, Jaguar and Ferrari. No substance without the reasons behind it


----------

